# Howdy From NE Oklahoma



## Laredo (May 3, 2010)

Howdy! *Laredo *here. I signed up with Hauntforum after enjoying HalloweenForum and Hauntcast and I'm looking forward to participating in all of these great communities. I'm known to some extent for graphic design, film making and writing, as well as designing cool buildings, props, and sets for non-haunt purposes. As a *bonus* to the weary eyes of those reading the writing of others on the web, I almost always utilize proper grammar and spelling. In recent years, I've finally given in to my need to do all of these things for fun as well, including the spelling and grammar.

Thanks for keeping your creepy orange beacon glowing in the night to welcome in all of us weary Halloween/Haunt/Horror/Prop/Film fans.:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Howdy! From one newbie to another.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there! I'm down here in OKC. I get together with some haunters from TX once in awhile. I'll let you know next time, and you can join us if you want. But I'm not the greatest with spelling and grammar, forgive me in advance.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Laredo - welcome! Where in NE OK are you?


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome can't wait to see your work


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum of awesomeness


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I is welcome to you! Me no good write but ok for you! JK Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Laredo!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Laredo (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! Now to go do spooky stuff...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll try to kep my spellin and mistakes of grammer to a small minimum!
Just teasing!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

